# Dust Collection for the Bosch 1617 Plunge Base?



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I bought the dust collector adapter for the 1617. It fits the fixed base but it won't fit the plunge base. Do you have any suggestions, jigs, prayers, etc for something I can use on the plunge base for general use on the work bench?
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> I bought the dust collector adapter for the 1617. It fits the fixed base but it won't fit the plunge base. Do you have any suggestions, jigs, prayers, etc for something I can use on the plunge base for general use on the work bench?
> Thanks.
> Mike


Mike,

You probably got the RA1172 kit for the 1617, you need the RA1173 for the plunge base.

Couldn't find just the plunge shroud listed on their website, maybe give the Bosch service center a call and they might be able to hook you up. Or just buy the whole thing from Amazon and you'll have a couple of spares...

HTH,
Bill


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Bill. As it turns out, I did buy the correct kit (RA1173AT). For some unknown reason, I couldn't get any of the parts to fit the plunge base so I gave up (Aug 2012). After reading your post, I checked out the parts, and lo and behold, there was the shroud and it easily mounted on the plunge base with the two supplied thumb screws.

Feeling kinda stupid right now. Happy, but stupid just the same. 
Mike


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to help if only to jog your memory.

What's the glass in your avatar photo? I shoot Nikon, not that familiar with your brand but it looks sweet.

Best,
Bill


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

billg71 said:


> Glad to help if only to jog your memory.
> 
> What's the glass in your avatar photo? I shoot Nikon, not that familiar with your brand but it looks sweet.
> 
> ...


It's a Canon 300 f/2.8
Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, all the parts numbers for 1617 accessories are in a sticky thread at the top of this section. I highly recommend the Bosch VAC 05 hose; shop for it on Amazon for the best price.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mike,

I am still learnng how to se this forum. Where is the sticky note you referenced? I just bought a Bosch 1617 combination kit (fixed & plunge bases) an would like to explore the same accessory.

Thanks,

Ken (near the D from Clarkston)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, at the top of each section are posts with good information; they have a little push pin icon on the right side and are called sticky threads. They do not move down the list as new posts are made.


----------

